# C5 Brake job DIY?



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

I have a bentley, but I'm a little slow and pictures always work better for me..








Does anyone know of a Brake front and rear DIY for the C5? I think the rear calipers are very similar than the MKIV VWs, but i do not know the one that's on the fornt.
New rotors are coming... can't wait...







have to get the new setup on, as my left rear pad is gone... metal to metal already... ouch everytime I touch the brake pedal...








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

brakes are cake!!! here's the frts: http://www.s4girl.com/Gallery/StockPadHowTo
and rears: http://www.audiworld.com/tech/wheel45.shtml


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (joemamma)*

Hey Joe
Thanks! Unfortunately the fronts on mine is the 2 pad ATE caliper, but I should be able to figure it out!








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (joemamma)*

Turns out I received the wrong fronts!














Got the all road fronts. 22mm hat instead of the 16.5mm Son-Of-A-...!!!
At least the rears are good, so I can get those on and stop the scraping...
Just needed to vent....
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

